# moving to oliva/work



## milly (Jan 9, 2009)

me,my wife and 2 kids are moving to oliva area later this year and i was wondering what kind of work is available for me..i am 37 yrs,hard working(always done manual work so not scared of hard graft) currently working in uk - installing cables for bt/virgin media .. thanks milly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

HI and welcome to the forum. If you have a look at the recent threads here, you'll see that work is very scarce, there is mass unemployment here and the situation seems to be getting worse. Beofre you make any decisions or commitments come over for a fact finding holiday and see what you think???? 

Jo


----------

